# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month November 2010

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your        photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of   the      month for November 2010! Please only enter a photo you own!   Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.   Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from   a photo -  please no     collages or modifications from the original   photo beyond  overall     color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic   touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## bshmerlie

Okay, here I go...my first photo of the month submission.  Now, do I get extra points because it was taken with a cell phone?   :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Pretty good for a cell phone photo, Cheri.

----------


## bshmerlie

Thank you and he was only 3/4 of an inch.

----------


## jackdogga

same here this is my first photo of the month submission. I bought the frog from the store labelled as a green tree frog so thats what i know it as. His name is Houdini.

----------


## Jace

*Not my first entry, but finally something other than my handsome Pacific Chorus Frog, Yoki! * 

*This is Finn, my Leopard frog...leaning towards him being Rana pipiens.*

----------


## Tony

> same here this is my first photo of the month submission. I bought the frog from the store labelled as a green tree frog so thats what i know it as. His name is Houdini.


Looks like _Litoria chloris_, very nice blue coloration!

----------


## Tony

_Agalychnis lemur

_

----------


## Jace

*Great shot, Tony.  Love that face! *

----------


## bshmerlie

That's a great shot Tony....you've got my vote so far....but it just started. :Smile:

----------


## JBear

Hoping you all like this!

Pictured: Dendrobates tinctorius (Suriname Cobalt)

JBear

----------


## KennyDB

Spea bombifrons (puppy-style)

----------


## John Clare

JBear - I really like your Cobalts.

----------



----------


## JimO

Pumilio Cristobal Island carrying a tadpole in a really cool brom (that I can't remember the name of).

----------


## ryangreenway

One of my new Lemur Leaf Frogs

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I would like to show a baby P.bicolor  :Big Grin: 
A shame they don't stay like this i think  :Wink:

----------


## JBear

Everyone's photos look great! I will have to "step up my game" to compete! LOL!

JBear

----------


## Ebony

Whistling Tree frog (Litoria ewingi)

Its a shame about the background..but an OK shot. :Frog Smile:

----------


## John911

another cell phone pic :Big Grin:

----------


## frisky

> _Agalychnis lemur
> 
> _


ace pic love it 10/10  :Big Applause:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Agalychnis.moreletii Playing peekaboo!*

----------


## JimO

Nice picture Paul, but I still think everyone should vote for mine  :Big Grin: .




> *Agalychnis.moreletii Playing peekaboo!*

----------


## Paul Rust

> Nice picture Paul, but I still think everyone should vote for mine .


*LOL, I will vote for yours if it makes you feel better.* :Wink:

----------


## Tropicok

I forgot to vote for Oct. but would have voted for the milk frog.  So far Nov. photos are great.  I've been lax about checking the forum lately but nothing much happening in the amphib. dept. at my house.  I have missed getting involved with some great projects but the universe probably didn't have them in my plan.   :Frog Smile:

----------


## hmarin760

American Green Tree Frog

----------


## Kurt

> I forgot to vote for Oct.


OK then you can vote twice this time around.  :Big Grin:  Just kidding.

----------


## Kurt

> Looks like _Litoria chloris_, very nice blue coloration!


I will back that up. Its _Litoria chloris_, the Australian red-eyed treefrog AKA southern orange-eyed treefrog. I have been wanting some for years.

Ebony is right we need a "jealous smiley."

----------


## poison beauties

R. Vanzollini

----------


## heinetonk

I join this month with the 2 froglets _Rhacophorus maximus._

----------


## Haz

me helping a African clawed frog i think it is a African clawed frog 
 :Frog Smile:

----------


## Haz

if anyone knows what frog this post here i think it is a African clawed frog

----------


## Tony

I'm not sure what it is but definitely not an African clawed frog.

----------


## firebellied zach

A pic of one of the three gray tree frogs living in my backyard.

----------


## Buck Rogers

> if anyone knows what frog this post here i think it is a African clawed frog


Locality?

----------


## jackdogga

> Locality?


I didnt think it was an african clawed frog, It was found in South Australia

----------


## Milo

_Rhacophorus dulitensis_

----------


## Kurt

> me helping a African clawed frog i think it is a African clawed frog


I believe your frog is the eastern banjo frog, _Limnodynastes dumerilii_.

----------

